# free downloadable knitting books



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Was so excited yesterday when I found these books as free downloadables on E-books. The books are free and complete. Particularly for those who like ethnic patterns--these are wonderful. Hope you like them as much as I do.

tanya

1. Anatolian knitting with sock pattern at end

http://www.ebook3000.com/Anatolian-Knitting-Designs_133729.html

2. Andean Folk Knitting out of print now

http://www.ebook3000.com/Andean-Folk-Knitting--Traditions-and-Techniques-from-Peru-and-Bolivia_133730.html

3. Big Book of Kids Knitting

http://www.ebook3000.com/Big-Book-of-Kids--Knits_132935.html


----------



## KraftyAnne (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks for sharing these links


----------



## Jean in VA (Mar 4, 2011)

Tanya, am I dumb? Can't figure out how to download from the page that opens. Really interested in the kids knits.

Thanks,
Jean


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

I've just downloaded the kids knits (looks like an illegal scanned copy!)
Click on the FREE DOWNLOAD and wait for the clock to tick down to zero, then click on it again to start the download. It takes about 8 mins.

Tanya, thanks for the links. I've just searched the site for 'knitting' and it returns 7 pages of knitting magazines & books. Great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I had been looking for a chullo hat for my grand baby and wasn't finding anything with an authentic feel to it. The Andean knitting book is out of print and Amazon had 1 copy for almost $400?00. I think not. So found a link to e-books and began to explore and what a find it was. The Andean book, an Anatollian book with phenomenal traditional Turkish pattens and charts and, of course, the Baby knitting book. I cannot vouche for their legitimacy. E-books is a free site and I have to operate on the belief that what is there is legitimate, until other notified by the site--which will remove the book from its list. I really do not want to be in the role of knitting police.

Actually just spent all morning researching another resource and came across the film maker who was shocked that there was such interest in her film that people bootlegged it in order to show it. It was too bad she didn't rise to the occasion to put the DVD of the film out for public access which she said she would do in 2007. She did not express negative feelings, just amazement that her work had such an impact.

But was so glad to share this resource with people on KP who are so generous with their info.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It takes a long time to download, but eventually it's all there and WORTH the wait.

Zippered (cardigan?) hoodie sweater is included - 
Sweater with Jolly Roger - for Talk like a Pirate Day
Other very nice garments/blankets, etc. in the Baby book.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

I can not download the first two, can someone help me please.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

babybop--there are 3 download links to chose from. I think i used the middle one (deposit files). when you click on that link it takes you to a page where you can chose the slow or the fast download. the slow download is free--you need to pay for the speedy download. I did the slow one but it didn't anywheres as long the site tells you it will.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Be aware that this is basically pirating - just saying mateys!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for posting the links. Looks like some great stuff!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I can't figure out how to download these either. I clicked on free download but it take me to another page that costs. No matter what I click it end up on another page then another page. Any hints ?


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

What are the consequences for this if one should be "caught"?
I worry about collecting viruses when downloads are legitimate (sp...can not think this morning)....just curious if anyone knows. I know they are really cracking down on copyright info.


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

If someone can figure out how to download these files please let me know :evil:


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

Danilou said:


> If someone can figure out how to download these files please let me know :evil:


Tell me which one you want to download and I'll give you detailed instructions


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like each book gives you the option of several sites to download to. I went to depositfiles.com. You have to sign up but it is free ( unless you want the 1-minute download). I will wait until evening or some time I'm not online with something else, and then download the books to deposit files.com using the slow download.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

You don't really have to sign up unless you want a bucket load of Spam.


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

I would like to download the first two books.


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

pgf said:


> I would like to download the first two books.


Click on the 'depositfiles' link
Click on 'Free downloading' below the clock
On next page, wait for clock to count down then click on the button 'Download the file'
Save to your chosen folder and wait about 25 mins for the file to download.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

dwernars said:


> You don't really have to sign up unless you want a bucket load of Spam.


Hmm I wish I'd known that. Oh well, just more spam


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

most of the links i opened had been deleted - i think these were pirated, as some are very recent publications.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

the Andean Knitting book is out of print now. I wonder if I can send the books at PDF attachments. They are about 150-200 pp if I recall off the top of my head. Knitstitchsue wrote the download process a bit clearer than I did, so try to follow it. Aside from a bit of time and necessary patience, it is not difficult.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are great links thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Since I'm about to go to bed anyhow, I think I'll give one a try. Wish me luck... Thanks for the post.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the links


----------



## crafti mami (Mar 11, 2011)

Did you see you can find in the search box a whole bunch of crochet and knit books and magazines? Just type crochet or knitting.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

These are torrent links to all kinds of pirated materials. Best to leave them alone and look elsewhere for legal sites.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Copyright is life of the author plus 70 years so you might want to check to see if the author is still alive.


----------

